# Scroll Saw Portrates



## pixy (18 Nov 2008)

Morning folks Just recently I have been trying my hand at scroll saw portraits , using 3/8 ply , I spend a few hours cutting and at the very last minute I always seem to ruing my piece by a very delicate bit breaking of. I have put this down to using inferior ply. Does anyone know of a hardwood timber outlet in the UK where you can get 1/4 -3/8 hardwood from. As a matter of interest is there any other scrollers in the Hull or East Riding areas ,as I would be interested in hearing from them. Mal


----------



## scroller frank (18 Nov 2008)

Hi Pixi ,  
Don't know if it's still there , but there was a wood type shop on finckle street (spelling) in cottingham , near to you as you are in Hull.
I have not been for some time now, but they had scrollsaws and blades , 
along with wood turning gear!!.
I was able to get good quality ply offcuts from a joinery workshop next to were i work, but it looks like they might close now ??????
Not exactly "near Hull" but John Boddys in Boroughbridge north Yorks has a good stock.
---------------------Frank---------------------
PS. are you going to the woodwork show at Harogate ?


----------



## pixy (18 Nov 2008)

Hi Frank when is the show I would love to go .Is there ussualy any scroll saw stands. Mal
PS that craft shop closed down in January.


----------



## scroller frank (18 Nov 2008)

Mal , 
The show is on the weekend of nov 28 sat & sun at the Great Yorkshire showground , just on the outskirts of harowgate
-- so you won't have to fight the town --- :lol: 
as for scrollsaws , not many ! hegner have a stand,and sometimes turners retreat . others --mabe--.
however not a bad show , couldbe some bargins !!!!!!!   
I'm going on the saturday---see you there ?
I read that you were having trouble with the saw , have you been able to sort it out ???
----------Frank-------------


----------



## pixy (19 Nov 2008)

Hi Frank The saw problem may be just me .I have bought one of those quick change blade clamps from Hedgner ,what a difference it makes you can change a blade in no time.Which is handy as I have gone on to scroll saw portraits at the moment, a lot less dust which at the is very important . I have just had a couple of spells in hospital and they tell me I have Asma and Emphasymia. I have just paid out £18-00 out for 5 disposable masks and they are useless, very uncomfort and on top of that you can only use each one once and make my glasses steam up I shall have to save up for a full face respirator. Mal


----------



## scroller frank (19 Nov 2008)

Hi Mal,
ref the dust problem: i use an ordinary" hoover" piped up to a "T" piece and an inlet both top and bottom ie. one above the table and one below the table ,it takes away the dust at source so i dont have to use a mask,
as it also steamed up me glasses!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
As for a respirator i have a Trend full face airsheild ,brilliant and not expensive when your health is important  
------------------Frank--------------------

PS> somewere i have a photo of the "Hoover" set up ,i<l post it if i can find it .


----------



## pixy (20 Nov 2008)

Hi Frank I have just had a look an the Axminster site they are selling trend pro air shield for £149-99,The mane problem is sanding ,thats where the majority of the dust comes from.I have converted two bench grinders into mop sanders and a third will be converted into a flexy drum unit. My wife has kindly sent to the usa for a pair for my christmas present.I was thinking of mounting them on wooden barers over fine wire mesh you can get it down to a 1/4 of an inch if you drop a piece it doesn't go right through, I would male a funnel shape with ply wood underneath this attached to a industrial vacuum cleaner my son has given me.I have just bought a quick change clamp from hedgner for my axminster it's fantastic, makes blade changing a doddle once you have got used to it.I have turned out quite a few dog portraits but the finer pieces just break of dew I think to the poor quality of the plywood.Mal


----------



## sooty (21 Nov 2008)

Pixy try using baltic ply for your portraits its more solid than ordinary ply 
i.e. it does'nt have any gaps between the layers.
I used to have the same trouble as you till I switched to baltic ply its a little more expensive than ordinary ply about £45.00 for an 8x4 sheet but well worth it.
Phil


----------



## scroller frank (21 Nov 2008)

Hi , Thanks Sooty ,  Thats what i could not think of yestsrday, :roll: 
( i's me age y'now ) Baltic birch plywood , as you say no gaps and no patches ,great stuff .

Pixi . I find the airsheald very good , it fits over my glasses and 
of course they don't steam up, it ain't cheap, ---------- but it works---------
AS for the mop sanders --- i must try and have a go at making one !!!
glad the "quick change " blade holder works ok . i use a delta saw that has very easy blade changing ..
all the best ----Frank-------------


----------



## stevebuk (26 Nov 2008)

scroller frank":2jvwrf5v said:


> Mal ,
> 
> I'm going on the saturday---see you there ?
> I read that you were having trouble with the saw , have you been able to sort it out ???
> ----------Frank-------------



hi frank
any chance of sharing the petrol? i'm off work this weekend, :wink: now there's a coincidence...
give us a ring mate, or i will ring you.


----------



## bobble991 (28 Nov 2008)

Frank,
I have just bought a Delta scrollsaw the f40-561. Which model do you have as the blade change on this one is awful. Are there any quick clamp addons that would fit?

Cheers
Bob


----------



## pixy (28 Nov 2008)

Hi guys I have just used some 1/8" ply bought from a local model shop using a no 3 reverse blade I started to cut with it It was just about imposable to control ,should I have used some thicker scrap material with it.Mal


----------



## scroller frank (29 Nov 2008)

Hi Bob.
Not shure on your model,
in fact can't remember my model no !!!!   but the blade change is so easy , 
it ls a clamp arrangement , and takes only seconds to change a blade ,
sorry , but have only just seen your post , i am away for the weekend , 
not back until tuesday ,
but will try and find a photo to post for you 

Pixi, 
i find that thin ply with a new blade is indeed difficult to control !!
yes , best if you use a backer , either a piece of scrap wood , or thick cardboard and a slow speed 
( scrap wood , ) scrollers dont have "scrap" wood :shock: 


------------------Frank-------------


----------

